# Dragon Stones locally



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
I've seen it all over the states and also at a few stores in Toronto, but are they any stores that carry dragon stone locally?
Not too sure of the scientific name of the stone, it's some type of lava rock

thx in advance

Ray


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Dragon Stone as in Ohko Stone? If so I bought some at IPU previously, haven't checked lately to see if they still carry it


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquariums West possibly. They had some a while back if I remember correctly.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll want to ask 2xwheelsx2 (Gary) about this, I'm sure he'd have a decisive answer of what it's called scientifically for locating purposes.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some available for sale if you like...I have several pieces, some large some small...I have used it exclusively in my tank.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh nice i'll send you a PM


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

IPU has lots in stock!


----------



## Arcusii (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, I would like to know what is IPU?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcusii said:


> Hi, I would like to know what is IPU?


Island Pets Unlimited,
Island Pets Unlimited


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

IPU Richmond carries ohko stone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the Ohko stone is a shallow water erupted lava. But without looking at a stone in person it'd be hard for me to say. If it is, then the stone would not be available at a local source. Places like the Hawaiian Islands with active volcanic sources near shallow water would be the source of these stones.


----------

